# Throttle cable loose



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

I noticed that theres some slack when i apply the gas pedal in my 93 altima...im wondering how i could get rid of the slack...any of you guys have any idea how? Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The cable is adjustable...the end of the cable housing at the engine is threaded with two 14MM nuts you can use to adjust the tension.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

ok...i think i know where those are...also, ive noticed that the car idles at about 1K RPM, also making sure that the tension on the cable wasnt too much to cause that...i know it should idle at about 750 or so, any way to fix that? ive read that you theres an adjusting bolt...any ideas? thanks a lot!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One thing you may want to check is where the cable meets the firewall. Pull back on the cable housing and see if it comes out. There was a recall on the cables due to the potential of the cable housing failure that would cause the engine RPM to be raised up and possibly lead to an accident. The fix was a new throttle cable and the addition of cable stops. If the cable is okay, make sure the throttle plate isn't sticking due to varnish buildup. If that's okay, adjust the ignition timing to spec. If that's good, the idle screw is located on the AAC valve, which is bolted to the intake manifold. You can acess the adjustment screw with a long, flat bladed screwdriver between the intake runners from the top of the engine.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

wow, thats a lot of stuff to look at...well first, ill check the housing, sencond, where is the throttle plate? third, how do i check if the ignition timing is to spec, and how do i adjust it? i think i can figure out where the idle screw is, but how does the adjustment go? which way increases rpm and which way decreases it? thanks a lot smj...appreciate your reply...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The throttle plate is in the throttle body. The throttle body is the part that bolts to the intake plenum and to which the rubber intake ducts installs.

The idle speed drops when you turn the adjusting screw clockwise and raises when you turn it counterclockwise. The target idle can also be "fine tuned" afterwards using the mode screw on the ECM.

To adjust the timing, you will need a timing light. Autozone.com has a ton of free repair and maintenance info for your Altima in their "repair guides" sections. Use the link below to take you to the "routine maintenance & tune up" section for your car; in the menu, you will see the links to idle speed and timing adjustment.

http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/1b/57/7c/0900823d801b577c/repairInfoPages.htm


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The throttle plate is in the throttle body. The throttle body is the part that bolts to the intake plenum and to which the rubber intake ducts installs.

The idle speed drops when you turn the adjusting screw clockwise and raises when you turn it counterclockwise. The target idle can also be "fine tuned" afterwards using the mode screw on the ECM.

To adjust the timing, you will need a timing light. Autozone.com has a ton of free repair and maintenance info for your Altima in their "repair guides" sections. Use the link below to take you to the "routine maintenance & tune up" section for your car; in the menu, you will see the links to idle speed and timing adjustment.

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM><input type='button' name='sized' value='" + getButtonValue("yes") + "' onClick='javascript:window.close();opener.pop(\"" + pc + "\",\"" + tpe + "_" + sze + "\",\"" + getValueToPass("yes") + "\");'></FORM></td>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<td><form><input type='button' value='Close' onClick='javascript:window.close()'/></form></td></tr></table></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<br/>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><font face='Veranda, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif' size='-2'>Copyright © 2002 Delmar, All Rights Reserved.</font></div></body>"); newWindow.document.writeln("</html>"); newWindow.focus(); newWindow.document.close(); newWindow.print(); } function pop_norm(pc, tpe, sze) { newWindow = open("","","directories=no,menubar=yes,toolbar=no,location=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,height=400,width=700,left=50,ScreenX=50,top=120,screenY=120"); newWindow.document.writeln("<html><head><title>


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Classification:
EF&EC 93-007

Reference:
NTB93-117

Date:
August 5, 1993

Altima Idle Vibration

APPLIED VEHICLE: 
1993 Altima (U13)

SERVICE INFORMATION
Some automatic transmission-equipped Altima's exhibit an idle vibration (rough idle) which can be felt through the steering wheel, seat, and floor. Such idle vibration (rough idle) may be most apparent when the engine is warm, the transmission is in "Drive", and the brake pedal is depressed while stopped in traffic. The idle adjustments indicated will eliminate this condition for many vehicles.

SERVICE PROCEDURE

1. Being with the following conditions:^ Ignition Timing @ 20 +/- 2 degrees. 
^ Engine temperature in "Normal" range. 
^ Air Conditioning and Headlamps in the "off" position. 
^ Shift lever in the "neutral" position and the engine idling. 
^ Parking brake engaged.


2. Using CONSULT:^ Select "A.A.C. VALVE ADJ" in "WORK SUPPORT" mode. 
^ Touch "START"



OR, without CONSULT

^ Disconnect the Auxiliary Air Control (A.A.C.) valve harness connector.








3. Adjust the base idle speed at the AAC Valve to 687-700 RPM using a screwdriver (Figure 1).

4. Using CONSULT:^ Touch "Back".


Or, without CONSULT:^ Reconnect the A.A.C. valve harness.








5. Put the transmission in the "Drive" position and, using the mode screw, adjust the idle speed at the electronic control unit (E.C.U.) to 687 RPM (Figure 2)

NOTE: The E.C.U. is accessed by removing the finisher on the center console, by the gas pedal.

Then, check for idle vibration. If an idle vibration is felt, readjust the idle speed to 700 RPM.

6. Confirm that the idle speed is 750 RPM or less in both the "Park" and "Neutral" position. If the idle speed is over 750 RPM, readjust the E.C.U. with the transmission in the "Drive" position and recheck, again.

NOTE 1: Ensure that there is no booming noise from the exhaust heat shield plate while in "D" and "N" range.

NOTE 2: If the E.C.U. screw is turned to select "Trouble Diagnosis Modes" the idle speed will require a reset, beginning at Step # 5.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks smj for the info, youre a life saver, will follow instructions and see how it goes, thanks again!


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

well, i went ahead and took the car to do a smog check (since it didnt pass it the first time) and it passed, BUT, the guy told me that HC emissions were in the upper limit, CO emissions half way through, and same for NO emissions, i was wondering, since i did pretty much a tune-up before going in, what could be causing these discrepancies, i mean i know it passed but there's always that thing that stays in your mind wondering what's wrong...any ideas of what could be causing it? i was thinking of maybe considering the catalytic converter, but what do you all think?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

High hydrocarbon levels are the result of incomplete combustion. A lot of times, but not always, the ignition system is the culprit. Make sure your cap, rotor, wires and spark plugs are in good condition and stick with NGK or genuine Nissan parts when replacing them. A spark tester that shows the voltage of the spark can be used to check the ignition coil condition. If the ignition system looks good, I would next look for vacuum leaks. Intake gaskets tend to be a common problem area.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok, ill see what i can do ...but also, do you think that because the car passed the smog check, it is accurate? i ask because they tell you what passes and what doesnt, ie. cat converter, vacuum hoses, etc, and all of those were noted as passed....im just trying to eliminate things that could be affecting it, since i dont want to spend a lot of money....do you think it is?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fact that it passed emissions is a good thing. I wouldn't loose sleep over the fact that the HC was a bit high, but could be an indication of the engine not running as efficiently as it could. It doesn't take a lot of time and money to remove the distributor cap and check the condition of the terminals and signs of cracks, remove and inspect the spark plugs, spray a little carb cleaner around the intake gasket while running to check for a leak, etc. If there are parts that are bad or questionable, replace them with quality parts from Nissan or NGK. Maybe you'll gain a little gas mileage in the process which will defer the cost in the end.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

yeah i was thinking of doing the carb cleaner trick...cuz basically that's all that's left, besides the catalytic converter, cuz i basically did a tune up before taking it to the smog place, so everything SHOULD be fine in terms of the easier stuff to look at...where else should i look for vacuum leaks? i dunno how that system works as im a newbie with cars, and trying to learn to save money...anyways thanks a lot smj!


----------

